
Show HN: An ASCII art music video animated with JavaScript - bejd
https://clad.band/
======
rodw
I don't know what I was expecting, but I was a little disappointed that the
ASCII art seems to be generated from actual video. (I assume?)

When I first clicked the link I guess in my head I was stressing the _art_
part of ASCII art, and was expecting something other than a super-low-res
version of regular video. I was imagining something more hand-crafted. Or at
least more visually interesting (like that lego-ized bit in that White Stripes
video, which was probably done from real video too I suppose, but surely with
manual support in some way).

That said, the video-to-ASCII-art tech is actually pretty neat (and looks like
more than a naive convert-to-grayscale-and-map-to-characters approach that
I've seen for still images).

And so is the idea of displaying music video via live JavaScript, although
that part didn't actually work for me, I had to use the YouTube link to view
it.

This probably says more about me than the linked video though. It is pretty
cool and creative overall.

~~~
bejd
Thanks for checking it out. I'm absolutely not a true ASCII artist, so my
primary method of creating the images was rotoscoping an initial frame of
video, then duplicating and adjusting each frame by hand after that. I'd love
to see some proper animated ASCII art by someone more talented than me!

~~~
ggeorgovassilis
Great work though :-) Anybody looking for an easy, web-based editor to create
animated ASCII art and export them to animated GIFs try my side-project
[https://animasci.com/](https://animasci.com/)

------
bishalb
Related - AC/DC had released the music video for their song 'Rock n roll
train' as an Excel spreadsheet [https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-
news/ac-dc-turn-roc...](https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/ac-dc-
turn-rock-n-roll-train-into-worlds-first-excel-video-79807/)

------
tomato2juice
While the size of this file is >64kb, it reminds me of the demoscene which
does impressive stuff like this, but with much less space. If you're not
familiar, this is an introduction
[https://www.slideshare.net/dfox288/introduction-to-the-
demos...](https://www.slideshare.net/dfox288/introduction-to-the-demoscene)

------
dandep
I like this aesthetic used in new ways, like
[https://boniver.withspotify.com/](https://boniver.withspotify.com/)

------
t0astbread
I like how the presentation is sometimes ambiguous because of the low
resolution. For example I first thought the black lines coming out of the
skull (or was it a skull?) were ants but then they started sprouting blossoms.
Very nice effect!

------
oefrha
Anyone remember rickrolling over telnet?

Or this:
[https://github.com/keroserene/rickrollrc](https://github.com/keroserene/rickrollrc)
(Not over telnet, but same effect.)

------
tingletech
I can't find the play button, but the video on youtube looks cool.

~~~
blattinum
yeah, website doesn't work but looks cool

~~~
bejd
The play button should be above the video. It might be getting pushed off-
screen if the viewport is wide but not too tall. I should have been less lazy
with the CSS which currently only takes into account screen width for resizing
the various page elements. I'll make some adjustments.

------
nihil75
I like your music! Reminds me of early Sikth :)

~~~
quickthrower2
+1 for the music. I’m not usually into this genre but I could see me adding
this to my playlist

------
dec0dedab0de
This was awesome, great job.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://github.com/bejd/clad-
ascii](https://github.com/bejd/clad-ascii) to the project page, which is
nicer.

